# Wie heißt der Film?



## FkAh (18. November 2015)

*Wie heißt der Film?*

Ich hab ne Frage und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Als ich das gestern mit  dem Krankwagen voll Sprengstoff gelesen habe, musste ich direkt an  einen Film denken. Dort wird auch, wie meist, jemand gejagt oder evt.  eine Gruppierung, die meine ich schon Leute umgebracht hat. Gegen Ende  hin klaut er sich irgendwie einen Wagen in Format von Feuerwehr-,  Polizei- oder Krankwagen, lackiert den dann in den Farben, packt den  voll Sprengstoff und mischt sich damit unter ein Konvoi. Die  Hauptprotagonisten finden den meine ich, aber welcher Film ist das?!
Glaube da ist auch irgendwas mit Arbeitn in einem Kanalsystem also diese riesigen Tunnel.
Hat da einer von euch ne Idee? Ich weiß ist ne sehr schwammige Beschreibung, aber evt. weiß es ja wer von euch.

Also Handlungsort ist auch irgendeine Amerikanische Metropole, wenn nicht sogar New York.

Hoffe hier hat vielleicht jemand die entscheidende Idee.. habt nun mittlerweile über 2 Stunden gesucht und ich finde es nicht


----------



## JPW (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Den Film habe ich gesehen, aber mir fällt der Name nicht ein.
Ich werde jetzt den ganzen Tag daran denken müssen...  :S


----------



## XeT (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Hm sagt mir gerade nur ganz dunkel etwas aber gerade keine Ahnung.
Trollmode an: New York? Gewalt? Gangs of New york


----------



## FkAh (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*



XeT schrieb:


> Hm sagt mir gerade nur ganz dunkel etwas aber gerade keine Ahnung.
> Trollmode an: New York? Gewalt? Gangs of New york


Nicht ganz 

Hatte erst an Stirb langsm gedacht, aber leider Fehlanzeige.. schon ganz viele IMDB, moviepilto und sonste was Listen mit Terrorismus, Anschlägen, Attentäter Filmen durchgegangen..


----------



## longtom (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Operation Kingdom ? Da fliegt meines wissens nach ein Krankenwagen als Bombe in die Luft .


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Ach ich kenne den Film auch. ISt es nicht so das der Hauptdarsteller dann etwas an der Lackierung auffällt und deswegen den Bombenwagen enttarnt?


----------



## tdi-fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Kann das "Arlington Road" von 1999 sein?


----------



## Filmrissverleih (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Bei "The Italian Job" gibt es Lieferwagen, Bomben und Tunnel


----------



## FkAh (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ach ich kenne den Film auch. ISt es nicht so das der Hauptdarsteller dann etwas an der Lackierung auffällt und deswegen den Bombenwagen enttarnt?



Ja ganz genau der!

Italien Job und Airlington Road klingen vom Inhalt auch beide nicht danach und bei mri machts da auch nicht klick..


Woir kommen aber immer näher


----------



## longtom (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Jack Ryan :Shadow Recruit ?


----------



## FkAh (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Ich glaube ja 
Graden Trailer angeguckt und da war zumindest was mit nem Krankenwagen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*



longtom schrieb:


> Jack Ryan :Shadow Recruit ?


Ich wusste es war ein Jack Rain Film war aber irgendwie bei Der Anschlag. Aber der war es nicht


----------



## FkAh (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Jep ist defintiv der Film, den ich gesucht hatte..

Wobei ich ihn im Kopf als eher sowas älteres eingeordnet hatte. Naja werd ich dann die Tage wohl nochmal gucken, nur einfach weil ich jetzt weiß welcher Film.


Dickes Danke nochmal Longertom. Das hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht


----------



## longtom (18. November 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt der Film?*

Ich kenn das selber , mir gings vor kurzem so mit Arrival (Die Ankunft) konnte die ganze Nacht nicht Schlafen weil ich immer gegrübelt hab .


----------

